# raccoon creek



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi guys I'm new the forum and was wondering if anyone else on here ever fish raccoon creek?


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried to post earlier but for some reason I didnt get a reply to you. At one time there was a lot of acid drainage and toxic metals from old coal mines draining into it. However a group dedicated to cleaning it up and the state of Ohio has sealed some of these and fish are returning to it. It has been awhile but at one time I had canoed it from the Lake Hope area down to the bridges on the Appalachian Highway. Many deep holes with downed timber in it. Some Rock and riffle areas. It is very remote in the upper reaches but early in the year would be a good canoe trip. 10 years ago I was catching spotted bass as far up as Vinton on the creek. Two months ago I caught several Rock Bass and a Spotted Bass up in the area of the Appalachian Highway. Its very beautiful in places and remote , it has a lot of potential with the depth of some of the pools and the shade from the trees keeping it cool. Right now you would drag a canoe in some areas no matter where you were. Fishing from the bank could be a problem because of the steepness of the banks and the underbrush. Bring Mosquito repellant.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I've been fishing it the past couple weekends and its really low right now. I always wade it, but I've been looking to buy a good small fishing kayak.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

What section of it are you fishing on?


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually fish around the vinton dam or at raccoon creek park but this weekend I'm going around route 32


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Check the first bridge after you get past rt. 160 going east. Its really pretty interesting once you get down to the creek on the right side of the bridge going east towards Albany, big rock formations right down to the water. It makes you glad there are still places like that in Ohio, looks a little primeval. Lots of mosquitoes so bring the repellant. Also once you get over the hill past the bridge turn left on the next road. Barnes rd. I think , there is an interesting covered bridge there. It used to say dead end but you can get across the bridge now. The next road to the left is Vales Mills road if you drive up that road it will take you to Vales Mill, there used to be some fast water in there, I have not been there for years but now that the water is clearing up maybe by now some bass have moved up that far. If there were any smallmouth they might be there.Let me know how you did.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

I planned on fishing at that covered bridge and the mill but on the first bridge after 160 do you just park right off 32 or what?


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

I just went over the bridge and past the guard rail. Had to walk a little back to the bridge.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Let me know if you catch any Smallmouth. I have never caught anything other than Kentucky Spotted Bass. Tried a lot of different things but Black Beetle Spin with yellow stripe seemed to work.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Alright ill you know and thanks for all your help


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Spotted bass is all we caught but we did catch alot of them, had a really great day.


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you make it up as far as Vales Mill? If so what is the water like in there now?


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

We went out vales mill road to where racoon crossed it but didn't see a mill or any place to pull off the road and fish?


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

When I went through there it was by canoe and a long time ago. There are several places where mills used to be in the 1800s on some of these creeks. I think that was probably one of them. The mills have been gone long ago. I just remember the water picking up downstream once you were under the bridge. Sometimes in those areas there is sandstone left over from the old mill dam and it creates some faster water. As far as all the spotted bass. If conditions are not optimum for smallmouth the spotted bass will out compete them. I would say the spots are more hardy and are kind of the pioneers going up into these areas as the water quality gets better. Also there is not a lot of cobble on the bottom. Lot of streams like Raccoon and Symmes were not effected by the glaciers and have been cutting their courses down for a long time. Long pools short riffle areas probably better suited to spotted bass. Most of the streams in the Scioto drainage were glacial outlets and a lot of cobble was brought down in them as well as them having a kind of rejuvinated appearance. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stamper (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah there was no shortage of rock bass, spotted bass and sunfish. Have you ever fished raccoon around the zalaskai (not sure if that's right) state park


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

The creek starts up near Lake Hope State Park off of 278. Right across from the dam or spillway you will see a road. Dont remember the name of it. There is only one road going back and keep bearing to the left I think the road forks but head left up into the hills. The road will follow the hillside and way down bellow you will see Raccoon. It looks like if you went off the road you would just keep rolling. Very isolated. You will come to a bridge you might be able to access there. Thats the first bridge. The road then goes back to the Moonville Tunnel. Thats kind of interesting to see. ITS A REALLY COOL TUNNEL. There is a bridge the second bridge. right before you pull off to go to the Tunnel. At one time there was actually a town there in the late 1800s. Now Zaleski State forest has taken it over. They say you can find an old cemetary and foundations. Anyway the railroad track does not run through it but you can walk in it. It is supposed to be one of the most haunted places in Ohio if you believe in that sort of thing. At night a lantern carrying ghost. HA HA.The water will be low right now. I dont know about fish up that far. That is where a lot of the mine acid got dilluted naturally by a marsh but there was still a lot of drainage from old mines.. I once went by canoe when the water was up from the first bridge and all the way down to rt 356 to a bridge there. The water was so clear there you could look under the canoe and see the bottom even when it had good depth. That was probably due to the mine run off. Im sure it is not as clear now. Lots of beaver in the creek there but no problem with dams or anything. Very remote one of the most remote areas you could find in Southern Ohio next to Shawnee State forest. I should write a book about these weird places. If you go let know what you think.


----------

